

Gilt Founder Ryan: 'No Chance' of Tech Bubble - jasondc
http://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/2014/05/28/gilt-founder-ryan-no-chance-tech-bubble/

======
bnkg99
Hope he's right or there goes my job :/

